# How to Keep an Eastern Bearded Dragon with kids...



## DragonGirls (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello everyone!

My daughter (6 and a half) has been asking for a pet for a long time and I'm really not a dog/cat person (and we're allergic to them anyway) & I've always like reptiles & today I met an eastern bearded, was quite taken and am beginning to research whether we could have one...

So - here's my first question to those in the know - from my initial research it seems like there's a lot of set-up involved in the tank with heat lamps, thermometers etc., We live in Sydney where these critters roam around willy nilly - why do the captive ones need so much special stuff but the wild ones are happy to survive on whatever's available??? 

I'm not being slack here, I'm just wondering whether it's necessary to create an artificial environment for a creature who could be just as happy (or happier) hanging out on the balcony.

Awaiting your thoughts...

Dragongirls


----------



## Defective (Oct 26, 2010)

its ok to have an outdoor enclosure as well as a indoor one. an A-frame rabbit hutch with chicken wire and a ply wood base with astroturf would be great especially with summer creeping up. they say that 20mins-1hr in natural UV sunlight is the equivilant to around 12hrs under a UVA/UVB light. 
if you feel comfortable with that setup for summer thats great, just dont forget to bring lizard in at night.
also make sure lizard has a water bowl and food like vegies or fruit. 

heat lamps are used for basking and digestion just like they would in the wild like on a bitchumen road and because reptiles need to constantly adjust their body temps there has to be a cool end (25degrees) and hot end (around 35degrees) for them to do this thermometers are good because it gives you an idea of what the temp is in each end of the VIV or Terra.

as for what to get, i'd say EBD,a inlander beardie, central netted, really most of the beardie breed. what age do you want? i'd steer away from hatchies especially with young children and unless you have the time as they need constant care. a juvi of about 6-7mths or a sub adult would be good. and obviously constant supervision when the kids have it. also i would suggest getting a glass lock and keeping the key on you at all times so the kids don't just go off and pull lizard out...thats until they are older but i'd keep the lock on so that you have control of who has enclosure access...ie no randoms can just go and get lizard.
A good guide is to pick up a copy of_* keeping and breeding bearded dragons*_ it's certainly helped me.
hope that helps, alot of what i know i've gone by peoples experience on here and a couple of other forums.


----------



## giggle (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi dragongirls 

My daughter is five going on six and LOVES the beardies. You might also consider frogs? But if the care of either is a bit too much, you might try some outdoor guinea pigs  They are excellent first kids pets.

It seems a bit like all these things for your beardie arent essential to begin... with doesnt it  LOL BUT thats just because the specifics of why all these things are needed hasn't been explained to you. 

A wild beardie is free to find a place in its world where it is able to regulate its own temperature, find its own food, its own shelter, its own UV light. Reptiles can not regulate their own body temperature and require their environment to help them control it. They require a minimum temp to digest their food... just like you and I... but you and I control our own temperature. If they are cold, they can not process their food. Your enclosure, whether indoor or outdoor, will require a temperature gradient. In an outdoor enclosure, having at least one part of the enclosure exposed to the sun the entire time the sun is up will give your beardie the opportunity to warm up and to get in his full dose of UV. There must also be shade and a hide spot. An outdoor enclosure will need to be larger than an indoor enclosure to achieve this. A gradient can be achieved indoors with a heat lamp on one end. The heat lamp is essential as the UV lamps do not produce heat and heat is essential for their digestion  As a heat source, you can purchase a spotlight from bunnings. Some cost as little as $9. A halogen bulb is cheaper to run.

UV is also important to them, it provides Vit D3 and seems to just increase the overall wellbeing of your beardie. They are happier, more active and more brightly coloured. As said before... UV is best provided by the sun  But if they are to be kept inside, they will have to have a specialist UV light purchased from a pet shop. Outside, constant exposure to the sun is essential so they can choose when they want to bask.

If your beardie spends any portion of the day in its indoor enclosure, it will still require a basking spot... but if it spends some time in full sunlight every day (UV does not penetrate glass and plastic) you wont need the UV light, which is the most expensive portion of your set up.

While a wire mesh enclosure has been suggested above, the majority of people will not recommend it. Beardies can often run back and forth along the perimeter of their enclosure rubbing their nose along. Wire mesh at this height can cause injury to your beardie which will lead to veterinary bills. This can be avoided by having an enclosure with a smooth surface construction at least on the lower portion of the enclosure. Perspex is often used. My beardie outdoor enclosure will be made out of corrugated patio plastic (only $15 for a 900mm x 1800mm per panel), fly mesh for the top ($11 for 900mmx2000mm). If you are looking for something easier.... bunnings currently has DIY vegie gardens. They are perfect for reptile 'pits' and are easy to set up. The basic one starts at $99 and set up smartly would keep a beardie.

If you have an outdoor enclosure, you will need to bring your beardie in during winter... otherwise he may not survive. In the wild, they would be able to find their own place to hide out the winter... most times whatever we provide is not enough. Beardies "hybernate" during winter... so bringing them in for winter shouldn't cost you too much. Also realise this will be a period every year that your daughter wont be able to play with her beardie. Though some beardies dont go down for the winter. 

Please keep in mind, you can't scrimp on anything suggested on the caresheets for an indoor enclosure... as your beardie will die, or become deformed. Even calcium supplements are essential. However there are many options to keep costs down and I have HEAPS of suggestions  for example ... while you can not get away from the specialised UV lights you would need to buy for an indoor enclosure (normal UV bulbs do not provide the correct UV needed) the compact UV bulbs all fit into your standard E27 screw style lamp. Just be mindful that you are best to find an outdoor fitting as the UV will deteriorate most plastics. But if your beardie has at least 20mins sun exposure per day, you dont need to provide indoor UV. Your basking light can be provided by a spotlight from bunnings... some costing as little as $9 including the bulb.

If you are worried about cost though... there is one very important thing to keep in mind. As your beardie ages, he will begin to eat alot! When they are older juvies/subadults and are still eating a lot of bugs, you can possibly go through a container of crickets in one sitting LOL So they arent going to be a super cheap pet to have anyway... my dogs cost less in the long run.

As someone who stuffed up the care of her first beardies... I can tell you, you need to do it all by the book. I learnt how delicate the balance can be. My beardies are undersized... because of a series of unfortunate events that had them going into brumation far too early at a time in their lives when they would have been having a growth boom. They are otherwise healthy now, but small. They still have the chance to grow now though, but will never be huge. It could have been much worse though.

Sorry for the long winded reply!


----------



## DragonGirls (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, thank you!!! Very helpful responses. I've read that height is important with a beardy cage - what about nylon mesh? I like the look of something along these lines: Welcome to Reptiles Inc! (formally Canberra Exotics) Because special animals need specialists! which could be moved from indoor to outdoor, with the heat at the top and the hide at the base. Great advice about ages & diet - thank you.


----------



## DragonGirls (Oct 26, 2010)

ok - that link didn't work - they have a round mesh, large enclosure...


----------



## DragonGirls (Oct 26, 2010)

a few places sell it - called an 'explorarium'.


----------



## Defective (Oct 26, 2010)

you can get mesh enclosures from URS! bit on the expensive side but its quality. *NOTE* they are based in adelaide but do ship.Ultimate Reptile Suppliers - Online Shopping Cart - HOLDING CONTAINERS


----------



## giggle (Oct 27, 2010)

actually beardies are terrestrial and only use climbing to escape predators or for basking spots  So you are better off going with something wide rather than high. Lucky though, those mesh enclosures also come in rectangular ones that can be turned on any angle  The rectangular ones are also good because they have an actual "lid" making access much easier. The price is worth it for an enclosure you can move around. The URS ones look great. Beardies, especially easterns, can grow to two feet in length. Your enclosure needs to have enough room for him to actually move. So you will need to make sure the enclosure he spends his day time in, is at least 4 foot in length (1metre, 100cms). Thats really the minimum for an eastern. And when he is big you can always let him come out inside to walk around the house for more exercise... providing you lizard proof your house.  Dont start taking him out and letting him loose until he is a decent size though.


----------



## giggle (Oct 27, 2010)

btw... you will also need to inspect it regularly for tears... birds may pick at it or your beardie may accidentally bite it. You also need to clip his nails often to make sure they dont overgrow and get caught on the mesh


----------



## giggle (Oct 27, 2010)

I will send you a link of a much better quality rectangle one when I get back... I found one the other day thats better than the URS one, I almost bought it  it was cheaper to.


----------



## Defective (Oct 27, 2010)

giggle said:


> I will send you a link of a much better quality rectangle one when I get back... I found one the other day thats better than the URS one, I almost bought it  it was cheaper to.



giggle, could you send it my way as well if located in adelaide. cheers


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 27, 2010)

DG - perhaps also worth considering a central bearded dragon? Slightly smaller, brighter colours, essentially the same keeping requirements. I've had my girl since my partner's kid was 7years old, and never had a problem showing him that they aren't like cats or dogs that love "a cuddle" (some don't seem to mind, but there's a reason my girl's name is Cranky ) but are cool to watch hunting down crickets and doing lizardy things  

My central, Cranky:


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 27, 2010)

and they can live for up to 20 years so keep that in mind when buying one


----------



## giggle (Oct 27, 2010)

Gooooooorgeous photos Kristy  She is a beautiful girl.

Their personalities can be sooo different. I have a boy who couldnt be bothered with my presence. He likes coming out and sitting on your shoulder because he loves new and exciting things. He watches everything with interest, will even run up my arm if I put my hand in, just for the ride  But as far as *I* am to him... Im just a free ride or free food. 
My girl sookie however ^_^ She loves coming out to share my body warmth. I guess you could call that as cuddly as a beardie gets. She loves snuggling right in and having a snooze. It is her favourite place to be, she would choose having a snooze spread out like a doofus on my lap with her face nuzzled into my shirt well over sitting and basking or hiding away. When I try to put her back in her enclosure, she inches up my arm until she is in an impossible spot for me to get her off. 
Food however... they all choose food over everything ^_^ Thats how I get Sookie back in her enclosure.

Mine love being handfed. They wont eat their greens unless they are handfed. My daughter LOVES feeding them and they are gentle creatures, unless they are over excited, they are unlikely to take a bite of your finger, they are very good aims  Except juvies... cant count how many times I have been snagged by a juvie who was then surprised at how big this cricket was it was trying to munch on!
My daughter loves putting the supplements on the food and hand feeding each piece to the lizards. She even hand feeds them crickets or mealies which she picks up with her fingers  And she giggles when I shake the bugs up in the dusting container LOL 
You can also get tongs to feed your beardies just incase there is a bit of fear there  but generally, they wont bite hard or cause much injury. My daughter has been bitten by them a couple of times as juvies.. but she has been bitten more often by rats, mice and guineapigs! lol And having a little nip from an animal now and then is a great learning experience for everyone.

Centrals are in general calmer than Easterns. I've owned both... my Eastern was such a great mate when I was a teenager... but they are very smart and energetic and unpredictable. And they get reeeeal big and spikey. And they dont have that adorable chubby bulldog face that centrals have. Centrals are softer and squishier and pretty much have no 'spikey' bits. Though they also tend to be clumsier and don't cling to your shirt as well as an eastern does.

I agree with Kristy... I recommend a central beardie. They come in lots of colours and markings now. I have a cream girl and a contrast marked boy who is a bit of a chocolate colour with a yellow face. He has pretty black spots all over him. You can get them in red, orange, yellow, white, cream, grey and any combination of those colours! Some even have purple tiger stripes on a yellow background (my favourite  ). Some have no markings, most have light markings and some are high contrast and have dark markings their whole lives. Some have white tummies, some have the same colour all over and some have spotty tummies. If you get a subadult you will know what colour it will be  Bubs are very hard to tell.



Kristy_07 said:


> DG - perhaps also worth considering a central bearded dragon? Slightly smaller, brighter colours, essentially the same keeping requirements. I've had my girl since my partner's kid was 7years old, and never had a problem showing him that they aren't like cats or dogs that love "a cuddle" (some don't seem to mind, but there's a reason my girl's name is Cranky ) but are cool to watch hunting down crickets and doing lizardy things
> 
> My central, Cranky:


----------



## giggle (Oct 27, 2010)

oh... lol... it was on the same website you were looking at  

Welcome to Reptiles Inc! (formally Canberra Exotics) Because special animals need specialists!

this is a very good one... they have much easier access than the spiral and are much better suited to beardies. This one is 122cm in length  that should be enough for one beardie. This is the one I almost bought cause I am lazy  though my outdoor enclosure is half built, so it would be wastin my money ^_^


----------



## giggle (Oct 27, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GSK-003-Tall...132454?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item2a04dbaee6http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GSK-008-Long...132178?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item2a04dbadd2

this one I think is even better construction... this size is the smallest you would want for a beardie.


----------



## Defective (Oct 27, 2010)

uhmm goggle, thats not cheaper LOL its more expensive. the one at URS was only $101 and something cents


----------



## giggle (Oct 27, 2010)

I think you were looking at the wrong one. To ease confusion I made a list 

The one I first posted is the cheaper one. Its cheaper than the URS one... and larger. 
Its $100 and is 122cmx76x42. Welcome to Reptiles Inc! (formally Canberra Exotics) Because special animals need specialists!

The URS one is $101 and 55cm x 99cm x 55cm Ultimate Reptile Suppliers - Online Shopping Cart - OZ MESH VIVARIUM

There are also ones on ebay like the URS one that are 70cmx70x46 for $89.95... TMZ-551 Reptile Flexible Mesh Sunning Cage Large NEW (eBay item 170557160231 end time 24-Nov-10 21:51:51 AEDST) : Home

The other one I showed from ebay I showed because its a really nice quality one with perspex bottom, solid mesh sides and lockable lid rather than a zipper. I would pay the $8 more for the one from ebay for the easy to open lid alone! LOL 
Its $109 and 91cmx46x46...so is a bit smaller but with security in mind, longevity and ease of use I would sacrifice the size. GSK-008 Long Mesh Cage 46x46x91cm frog reptile insect (eBay item 180470132178 end time 14-Nov-10 00:23:48 AEDST) : Home


----------

